# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Oorontsteking

## JoramBokma

Beste allemaal,

Ik heb al twee weken een oorontsteking 
Nu heb ik gisteren nieuwe druppels gekregen en is mijn oor uit gespoten. 
De druppels die ik heb gekregen zijn 10g zure oordruppels+triam 0,1% fna genaamd. Ik heb net die druppels gebruikt en ik heb nog nooit Zo een pijn gevoeld. 

Is dat normaal?

Gr.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Joram: 

Ik zou onmiddellijk met die druppels stoppen.... :Frown: 
waarom moet jij druppels gebruiken als je oren net zijn uitgespoten?
ik zou de assistent bellen van de huisarts die je heeft geholpen...laat de druppels maar even staan...oorpijn is verschrikkelijk, dat is mij niet vreemd....vraag advies aan een deskundige!!!! DOEN.....wees zuinig op je gehoor...
heb je ook last van je oren als je onder de douche staat....in dat geval kun je een zakje vette watten kopen bij drogisten...dus geen normale maar "vette" watten...ik stop het in mijn oren als ik douche en haren was zodat mijn oren zo min mogelijk nat worden!!!! je kan het niet overal kopen...

sterkte met de pijn en succes...bel vandaag nog!!!!...of is de pijn inmiddels al wat afgezakt...toch zou ik navraag doen, want "weten" is altijd beter dan te lang wachten... :Big Grin: 

Groeten van Elisabeth  :Wink: .

----------

